# Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)



## maxichec (20. Juli 2011)

*Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*

Hallo!

Ich benötige Fachliche Hilfe!
Mein PC soll weichen wegen nachwuchs, Platzmangel und es soll mindestens gleichwertiger Laptop (etvl. etwas besseres) her.
Daher meine frage an Spezialisten!!
Mit welchen Notebook kann/soll ich mein PC ersetzen? (Preislich bis 900€)
*Mein PC:*
ASUS Rampage Formula, X48
Intel C2D e6600 (@2600Mhz)
NVIDIA GTS 8800, 640Mb (@600/900Mhz)
OCZ 4GB DDR (@900Mhz)
SAMSUNG 320GB SpinPoint F1 (HD322HJ) (bin damit sehr zufrieden!)
LG 24" TFT

Es soll mindestens 17" sein möglichst kein langes schmales Schirm (Rechteck 16:9_16:10 glaube ich ) sondern ehe Quadratisches Form haben.
Gibt es  Notebooks mit SSD?
Evtl. selber umbauen auf SSD da ich nicht so viel Platz brauche.
Wie ist es mit Garantie wen man HDD auf SSD Umbaut?
Komme seit Jahren mit 30~50GB also 80~120GB SSD würden reichen.

Würde für Hilfe/Ratschläge sehr dankbar sein 

MfG Maximilian


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*

Also erstens kommen die wenigsten Notebooks an die Performance eines Desktop PC. 
Und zweitens sind die Geräte viel anfälliger für Ausfälle als ein gut gekühlter Rechner. 

Ein Rechner für 500€ übertrifft die Leistung deines Notebooks für 900€ um Längen. 
Überleg ich dir das nochmal, ob du wirklich ein Notebook nehmen willst. 

Ansonsten gibt es keine mir bekannten Notebooks, die noch 4:3 Format bieten. 
Notebooks mit SSD gibt es auch, nur kosten die noch um einiges mehr, 
da die wenigsten ein Notebook für 1200€ kaufen und dann nur 80GB Speicher haben wollen.


----------



## maxichec (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*

Hallo.

Naja 4:3 muss es nicht unbedingt sein!
War aber  kurz beim Saturn es gibt halt die extrem schmalen TFT und die die etwas Quadratischer sind!
Und es muss nicht ein Gamer Notebook sein sondern mindestens mein PC ersetzen!
Ich glaube (erhoffe) das es bis 900€ doch drin ist, oder??? (z.B. Laptop 700€+150€SSD)

Gruß Maximilian


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*

Also, für 700€ kriegst Du als Grafikkarte maximal eine Nvidia 540m. Diese Karte wäre vielleicht sogar schneller als Deine jetzige, ist aber langsamer als eine 80-90€-Desktopkarte wie die AMD 5770 oder 6770. Wenn Du die 150€ für ne SSD in ein besseres Laptop stecken würdest, hättest Du da viel mehr von. Die SSD ist "Luxus", da startet windows halt schneller und das Arbeiten unter Windows wird angenehmer, aber zB für die Spieleleistung hat es keinen Einfluss. Des weiteren sind die 120GB eh schnell voll, wenn Du windows und noch ein paar Spiele draufmachst.

Aber hast du echt so große Platzprobleme? Der TFT+Keyboard von nem PC nimmt doch kaum mehr platz weg als ein 17Zoll-Laptop, und den eigentliche PC, da findet man doch immer irgendwo ne Stelle, oder? ^^  Du würdest halt schon für eine 400-500€ Aufrüstaktion aus Deinem PC eine Leistung bekommen, die deutlich besser ist als die eines 1000€-Notebooks.


ps: Als Format gibt es nur 16:9 oder 16:10, genau wie auch bei TFT-Monitoren. Das andere wäre 4:3, das gibt es selbst bei TFT-monitoren nur noch selten. Keine Ahung, was Du da bei Saturn gesehen hast, aber vlt. war der Tastaturteil "anders", so dass es Dir nur quadratischer vorkam?


----------



## maxichec (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, für 700€ kriegst Du als Grafikkarte maximal eine Nvidia 540m. Diese Karte wäre vielleicht sogar schneller als Deine jetzige, ist aber langsamer als eine 80-90€-Desktopkarte wie die AMD 5770 oder 6770. Wenn Du die 150€ für ne SSD in ein besseres Laptop stecken würdest, hättest Du da viel mehr von. Die SSD ist "Luxus", da startet windows halt schneller und das Arbeiten unter Windows wird angenehmer, aber zB für die Spieleleistung hat es keinen Einfluss. Des weiteren sind die 120GB eh schnell voll, wenn Du windows und noch ein paar Spiele draufmachst.
> SSD ist in meiner Augen halt: Geräuschlos, stromsparend, Schnell!!!
> Wie bereits erwähnt seit Jahren  ca. 30-50GB hab WIN7 64Bit>
> momentan paar spiele STALKER 1 u.2, Gothic 3, paar GB Fotos, paar GB Musi und nur 39GB belegt und da muss ich mal wieder bereinigen... kommen sicher 3-5GB weg!
> ...


 

Gruß Maximilian


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*

Also, wenn Dir die Leistung reicht, kannst Du so ein Notebook nehmen. Ist halt immer viel viel teurer als ein PC, und ab ner gewissen leistung unbezahlbar oder gar nicht zu haben. Die zusätzlichen Anschaffungskosten im Vergleich zu nem PC muss man dann in Deinem Fall wohl als "Kosten fürs Kind" betrachten 

15er sind idR auch nicht billiger bei gleicher Leistung, aber vlt. hast Du da mehr Auswahl? Wegen der SSD: Stromsparen fällt im Vergleich zu den eh schon stromsparneden 2,5er-HDDs nun wirklich nicht ins Gewicht. Und auch "laut" sind NotebookHDDs nicht, vor allem nicht im Vergleich zum Grundsound der spielefähigen Notebooks, die ja eh nicht superleise wie reine Officenotebooks sind. Wenn Du unbedingt ne SSD willst, kannst Du das natürlich so machen, aber hast Du denn schon mit ner SSD gearbeitet? Vlt überschätzt Du die Vorteile ja - es zwar ne nette Sache, aber halt auch ein teurer Spaß.

Guck mal diese hier, die hätten für knapp unter 800€ die beste Grafikkarte: 5850 in Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks ab 17" | Geizhals.at Deutschland  hier Benchmarks zur Karte ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Wenn Du weniger ausgibst, ist aktruell wohl maximal eine Nvidia 540m drin - da findest Du zwar auch schon ab 500-550€ Notebooks, aber die Karte ist ein Stück langsamer: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  Hier ein paar entsprechene Notebooks mit guten CPUs: 540m in Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks ab 17", Core i5-2/Core i7-2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Caspar (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*

Du könntest dir auch einen Mini-PC zusammenstellen lassen. Der hat immernoch deutlich mehr Leistung als ein Notebook und lässt sich leicht verstauen.  22-24" Monitore gibts manchmal für um die 80€, das sind zwar nicht die Überteile aber allemal besser als ein 17"er vom Laptop. Dann hättest du eine echt leistungsfähige kleine Zockerkiste.


----------



## maxichec (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*



Caspar schrieb:


> Du könntest dir auch einen Mini-PC zusammenstellen lassen. Der hat immernoch deutlich mehr Leistung als ein Notebook und lässt sich leicht verstauen.  22-24" Monitore gibts manchmal für um die 80€, das sind zwar nicht die Überteile aber allemal besser als ein 17"er vom Laptop. Dann hättest du eine echt leistungsfähige kleine Zockerkiste.



Hallo.

Ein 24" hab ich ja, aber wohin damit?!!
Direkt Gamen tue ich nicht mehr. (ab und zu Browser Games)
Die Leistung soll mindestens genau so sein damit ich der gewohnter Leistung (3J.) kein unterschied merke. (kopieren, Fotos bearbeiten/sortieren etc.)
Ein stationäres PC benötigt trotzdem 1m² egal wie klein der ist und er braucht immer sein Platz.
Da ist beim Notebook wesentlich einfacher man ist mobil in der Wohnung und zusammengeklappt und in's Schrank gelegt=kein Platz bedarf!
Was sagt ihr zu diesen??
Acer Aspire 7750G-2414G62MNkk Core i5-2410M SSD HD6850M

Gruß Maximilian


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*

Das ist o.k, aber die 6850 ist nach bisherigen Benches nicht schneller als die 5850, du könntest also ebenso gut eines von meinem Link mit ner 5850 nehmen für unter 800€.


----------



## maxichec (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist o.k, aber die 6850 ist nach bisherigen Benches nicht schneller als die 5850, du könntest also ebenso gut eines von meinem Link mit ner 5850 nehmen für unter 800€.


 
Sorry sagt mir nicht viel 6850/5850 ich weiß das es ATI ist aber kein Vergleich.... ( hatte letztes mal vor 3J mit PC beschäftigt als mein PC zusammengebaut hab )
Ist sie ca. genau so schnell wie eine Übertaktete GTS 8800??? (also wie meine?)
Ist der Notebook gleich schnell oder doch etwas schneller?

Gruß Maximilian


----------



## Chris965BE (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*

Hey, wofür und brauchst du überhaupt einen Laptop? Also ich finde die hier genannte Idee mit nem Mini PC ziemlich gut. Ein laptop ist immer extrem teuer für die gebotene Leistung.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*



maxichec schrieb:


> Sorry sagt mir nicht viel 6850/5850 ich weiß das es ATI ist aber kein Vergleich.... ( hatte letztes mal vor 3J mit PC beschäftigt als mein PC zusammengebaut hab )
> Ist sie ca. genau so schnell wie eine Übertaktete GTS 8800??? (also wie meine?)
> Ist der Notebook gleich schnell oder doch etwas schneller?
> 
> Gruß Maximilian



Naja, eine Notebook-5850 ist ein Stück schwächer als eine AMD 5770, und die wiederum wäre je nach Spiel fast doppelt so stark wie eine 8800 GT (ohne S) - das heißt: ich denke mal, dass so ein Notebook sogar schneller wäre als Dein PC, aber vlt nicht wirklich spürbar. In den Links zum Graifkchip hast Du ja einige Benchmarkbeispiele. Wenn da mehrere Werte sind, von denen einer deutlich besser ist: das wäre dann eine Graka mit schnellerem RAM, du musst dann von den schlechteren Werten ausgehen


----------



## maxichec (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*



Chris965BE schrieb:


> Hey, wofür und brauchst du überhaupt einen Laptop? Also ich finde die hier genannte Idee mit nem Mini PC ziemlich gut. Ein laptop ist immer extrem teuer für die gebotene Leistung.



Hey, lies bitte Vorpost. Dann weist du wofür ich überhaupt Notebook brauche 
Bitte fachkundige vorschläge!
Ich sehe schon hier in Forum gibts keine Notebooks Fans 

Noch mal zu meine Frage ich  Suche "Kein PC" sondern ein  "Notebook" der mein PC ersetzt!!
Ist der Acer Aspire 7750G-2414G62MNkk Core i5-2410M SSD HD6850M zu meinem PC gleichwertig, Graka etc...? (bis'l besser)

Danke, Gruß Maximilian


----------



## maxichec (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, eine Notebook-5850 ist ein Stück schwächer als eine AMD 5770, und die wiederum wäre je nach Spiel fast doppelt so stark wie eine 8800 GT (ohne S) - das heißt: ich denke mal, dass so ein Notebook sogar schneller wäre als Dein PC, aber vlt nicht wirklich spürbar. In den Links zum Graifkchip hast Du ja einige Benchmarkbeispiele. Wenn da mehrere Werte sind, von denen einer deutlich besser ist: das wäre dann eine Graka mit schnellerem RAM, du musst dann von den schlechteren Werten ausgehen


 

Hi.

Also mein PC kommt 3DMark Vantage auf 5780Punkte.
Ich weiß aber nicht ob man es für Leistungvergleich nehmen kann.
Den Grafik ATI Chip Link habe ich kurz angeschaut allerdings ist da die rede von DDR5 etc....
War irgendwie immer auf NVIDIA konzentriert daher ist ATI für mich neuland bzw. kein Plan davon was es 5580, 5770 etc. bedeutet, schneller, langsamer, neuer...

Gruß Maximilian


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*



maxichec schrieb:


> Ist der Acer Aspire 7750G-2414G62MNkk Core i5-2410M SSD HD6850M zu meinem PC gleichwertig, Graka etc...? (bis'l besser)
> 
> Danke, Gruß Maximilian


 
Also das ist doch wirklich ein Notebbok nach denen Wünschen 

SSD -->check
Schnelle Grafik -->check (ist etwas schneller, als die Nvidia gt540m)
Schneller Prozessor -->check (der SandyBridge Dualcore sollte etwas schneller sein, als dein C2D)
17" -->check

Und dann kommen noch Schmankerl, wie USB3, Wlan-n und ne relativ gute Akkulaufzeit dazu.
Für den Preis geht die Leistung auch in Ordnung. 
(Hier ein ausführlicher Test)

Trotzdem hatte Aldi neulich ein sehr guten Laptop für 700€ im Angebot.
Zwar nur 15" und (noch) ohne SSD aber dafür in allen Belangen schneller (Klick) 

MfG


----------



## maxichec (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Also das ist doch wirklich ein Notebbok nach denen Wünschen
> 
> SSD -->check
> Schnelle Grafik -->check (ist etwas schneller, als die Nvidia gt540m)
> ...



Danke, klingt überzeugend!
Wie ist es Grafikleistung in etwa meiner gleich?

Danke, MfG Maximilian


----------



## Caspar (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*

Hier gibt es schon Notebookfans - aber nur wenn der Einsatzzweck passt! Zum zocken ist ein Notebook denkbar ungeeignet, für unterwegs dagegen gibts nix besseres... da bin ich großer Fan. ^^ Dafür reicht ein i3, nen mattes Display, tolle Verarbeitung und der Onboard Grafikchip. Zum unterwegs zocken... okay, istn Kompromiss. Aber ausschließlich daheim oder mal ne Lan, neeeeee... ^^ Ich will dir nicht den Spaß verderben, nur dein Zweckdenken fördern. ^^ Es gibt auch echt scharfe mini ITX Gehäuse, da passt dann auch die Optik.  

Hier ein Beispiel: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q09B Mini-ITX HTPC-Chassis - black
Sieh dir mal die Abmessungen an, das ist wie ein kleines Notebook, nur bisschen dicker. Aber was sind schon 10cm... eigentlich auch nix. ^^ 

Hoffentlich klingt das auch so überzeugend.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*

Also die Mobility HD6850 ist im Grunde eine aufgefrischte Deskop HD5770 mit geringerem Takt (max. 625 MHz statt 800Mhz)
Außerdem ist beim acer die schlechtere DDR3 Variante verbaut.
Letztendlich würde ich trotzdem sagen, das die HD6850 etwas besser werkelt, als deine 8800GTS. Aber wohl nur unmerklich.

Die gt555m vom Medion ist nochmal einen ganz kleinen Sprung weiter darüber. Aber auch da wird sich nichts allzu sehr unterscheiden


----------



## maxichec (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*

Ok, bin etwas schlauer geworden!!​ Mir ist das "Zocken" nicht so wichtig, wen dann Browsergames. Die kommen noch mit wenig Leistung aus!
Heißt aber nicht das ich auf gute Grafikleistung verzichten möchte als ich sie jetzt habe!
Was mir ehe wichtig ist, ist das Display weil ich doch sehr oft Familien Fotos (DSLR) etwas bearbeite und Betrachte, sprich treue farbwiedergabe. (aber nicht übertrieben, bin kein Profi!)
Was laut* Test *"gute Leistung" hat aber Schei$$$ Display. :/ (der Farbraum deckt nicht einmal sRGB(t) ab.) Also kommt der aus der Frage.
Ich glaube, bin bereit auf SSD zu verzichten zugunsten von besseren Display/Panel. (WXGA?)

Danke, Gruß Maximilian


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*

Diese Tests sagen fast immer, dass das Display schlecht sei, weil man wirklich "photoshoptaugliche" Profi-Displays in den Consumer/Multimedia-Notebooks eh nie findet. Die setzen da aber auch hohe Maßstäbe an - Du brauchst Dir keine Sorgen zu machen, dass ein blondes Kind rothaarig aussehen wird und der blaue Himmel vom Sommerfoto mittelfrau wirkt usw.    Wenn Du ein richtig gutes und sehr "farbtreues" display suchst, musst Du ein Businessnotebook suchen und es mit einer halbwegs spieletauglichen Karte vergessen


----------



## maxichec (23. August 2011)

*AW: Notebook > Ersatz für PC??? (Kaufberatung/Empfehlung)*

Ok muss mich geschlagen geben.... hatte mich etwas mit Notebooks mehr auseinander gesetzt und musste leider feststellen das man für "viel" Geld zu wenig Leistung bekommt. 
Ein Laptop kommt mir nicht ins Haus! 

Dank euch @llen! LG Maximilian


----------

